# Headed to Ghana Need your Help



## travistank (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Everyone. 

I am a professional photographer from Austin Tx. I am headed to Ghana in August to do a photo/video documentary on a missionary organization. I have started an indiegogo campaing and need peoples comments and shares to get on the featured page. I had hired a grant writer and applied to over 2 dozen organizations and have been denied by them all so far. I have no where else to turn but to the photography community and ask for your support. Thank you. 

Travis
Travis Tank
God In Ghana -- Indiegogo


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you soliciting donations?


----------



## travistank (Apr 5, 2012)

No sir, I am simply asking if you would take a look at my project and comment on it. I guess I am soliciting comments or interest from fellow photographers. Feel free to pass though.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 5, 2012)

I have nothing but respect for people who take time out of there lives to help less fortunate, regardless of beliefs.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmm...are we allowed to talk about this subject? Or is it taboo, and one sided?


----------



## paigew (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm thinking the subject is allowed as long as opinions favor the op.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought the subject here was photography, not religion.


----------

